# Startin Out



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

I’m thinking about getting into Saltwater Fly-fishing. It’s all I’ve been thinking about lately and have been reading a lot about it. But I don’t want to spend a lot of money on a setup to begin with. There’s a couple of moderate priced combo’s for sale at Academy and Bass Pro Shop. I think these might be a good choice to begin with…but I’m alone in this and will have to teach myself the ropes. Which isn’t a bad thing. So anybody have any suggestions? Thanks so much.


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

For cheap flyfishing equipment Ebay is the way to go. Either that or look for sales at the big retailers (Cabelas, The Fly Shop, Leland Outfitters). I've built up quite a collection of various rods and reels, some new some used from good ol' ebay for far less than the replacement value of the equipment. The guys at the local fly shop dont like it very much when you bring in a new reel to get spooled up and mention how much you paid for it when they inevitably ask (because you didnt buy it from them at full markup) but who cares.... that's not what flyfishing is about. 

Side note, Ebay does require some patience and diligence to find the deals that you're looking for.


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thankyou so much "PL"! i'm gonna start lurking on ebay now in a quest for great deals. lol.


----------



## CObob (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/redington-crosswater-fly-fishing-outfit-4-piece-9~p~3060r/?filterString=fishing-rods~d~190%2Fsize~weight%3B8wt%2F&colorFamily=99

i have owned a few redingtons and they are good quality for the price. sighn up for email notifications from this sight and they will send you coupons for additional % off.

You get what you pay for though, this is the minimum i'd recommend spending money on. buy the best you can within your budget


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

First off, don't do it, fly fishing gear never ends.

Looking for a cheap combo, used gear and t ebay are great. Keep an eye out here and Texas kayak fisherman. Also, check out http://www.tradenstuff.com/GearList.htm.

If you are looking at Basspro the 2 piece bugger rod in 8 wt is a better rod than the Hobbs Creek in my opinion, but it is a two piece and is harder to transport.


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

CObob and h_soape thanks so much for the invite. and h_soape ive heard the gear never ends from alot of people. haha. But ya i can't wait to get a set up. and the redington looks pretty sweet


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree with CObob....STP is the way to go! I've literally save hundreds of dollars on fly fishing equipment from there. And I second Redington gear...I'm a huge fan of their products, very high quality, and very affordable! 

Also, look up On The Fly Productions on the web....and order their dvd called Casts That Catch Fish...this was a huge help to me in learning to casting a fly rod. Its not cheap, about $30, and if you don't want to drop that coin, look up YouTube user "Bumcast" and you'll find clips from the dvd that will help...start with the ones labeled "Essentials"...there are a few. 

Good luck...and welcome to the obsession!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good Luck!! As a guy who got into saltwater fly fishing this time last year after 35 years of fishing with traditional rods/reels, I can say, "I'm hooked big time for life!!" Bought my fly rod/reel and related gear/equipment and hit the water in January 2011 and caught 5 reds on my first trip out--beginner's luck I guess. Since then I've got another fly rod/reel (just in case of course) and a poling skiff too (wife not too happy about that but better to ask for forgiveness than permission). I've also gotten into tying my own flies and now have bins (used to have plastic lures, etc. in them) full of fly tying stuff. It is truly a great feeling to land a fish on a fly rod knowing that you did (almost) everything right to get the fish to hit it and gravy when it's on a fly you tied.

I've had so much fun fly fishing regardless of whether I catch fish or not and have even coaxed a few of my friends to pick up the hobby as well. You won't regret it!!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Give me a call we are located in Freeport , TX . I can get you set-up with some great gear for a good price. We can also cover some casting instruction for you. www.texasrodworks.com 979-201-9046 Capt.David Cunningham


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks brews! ima have to give yall's advice a try.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

TroutAle87 -

Much of the info that you'll learn are things that Lefty Kreh has already forgotten. Do yourself a huge favor and get his book "Fly Fishing Saltwater" - it is the bible of saltwater fly fishing. I'v read every page and have gone back numerous times to fine tune my knowledge in specific areas.

And from there, nothing beats time on the water and time spent casting. It takes time for muscle memory to burn in, so be patient, it doesn't happen overnight.

Here is the link to the book. Be sure to view the "Used" copies, they are much cheaper:

http://www.amazon.com/Fly-Fishing-Saltwater-Lefty-Kreh/dp/1592280781


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

for the coast you want a 9' 8wt rod 2 piece if travel is not an issue , look at any of the $1-200 st croix or similar rods

get the larger gloomis gold reel.......$100

get 8wt wight forward or saltwater taper line and the backing spooled and knotted correctly........very important step sci anglers or cortland or similar

clousers, bend backs and deep minnows will get you going


take lessons or get good videos and practice on an open space pond first

it can be very frustrating and wear you out if you don't learn the fundamental forms first


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

There is a 9wt for sale in the classifides.


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

sounds good. i found a st croix rod and reel combo at a pawn shop in angleton. for 230. but the rod had a broken tip and they would only go down 50$ and wouldn't sell the reel alone. hate pawn shops. 

@coastaloutfitters thanks for the tips. 

oh ya the book im gonna get. sounds like some good reading. thanks alot


----------

